# impossible de lire des musiques avec "musique"



## colnago4 (22 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir,
Après moult recherche sur le net et sur ce forum, mon problème reste insoluble.
je vais essayé d'être le plus clair possible. 
Je n'arrive pas à lire et à importer sur mon iphone 11 un album via "musique".
Cet album que j'ai sous forme de cd a été dans un premier temps enregistré sur mon Macbook pro au format wma 
et, dans un second temps j'aurai aimé l'avoir sur mon iphone 11. 
le problème est que cet album est lu avec VLC mais il est impossible de le lire avec "musique" ni avec "quick time" de ce fait je ne peux l'importer sur mon iphone 11.
j'espère avoir était clair merci pour votre aide. 

Cordialement


----------



## Findor (22 Décembre 2019)

colnago4 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Après moult recherche sur le net et sur ce forum, mon problème reste insoluble.
> je vais essayé d'être le plus clair possible.
> Je n'arrive pas à lire et à importer sur mon iphone 11 un album via "musique".
> ...


Salut !

Essaie de convertir tes musique en "MP3" avec le logiciel "Adapter". Si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas, si tu es sur la dernière version du système de ton mac (macOS Catalina) essaie de transférer tes musique via le Finder.


----------



## colnago4 (23 Décembre 2019)

Merci ta réponse. ça fonctionne


----------



## Findor (23 Décembre 2019)

colnago4 a dit:


> Merci ta réponse. ça fonctionne


La première fois que j'arrive a aider quelqu'un ! Vraiment je suis fière de moi


----------



## colnago4 (23 Décembre 2019)




----------

